# Claire (Ohio senior) needs your love!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

aww, poor girl. Did someone give her a haircut? Fingers crossed she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping this up so hopefully some of our Ohio members might be able to help this girl. Other than her sugar face, she looks a lot like Mike when he first came to us; with lots of TLC and some good food and supplements, she will provide someone with many years of love and loyalty.

Have you contacted any of the Ohio GR rescues? I'm not knocking this particular rescue, but goldens do so much better in a foster home than a kennel and she doesn't look like she has any fat to help her against the cold.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, the Ohio Golden rescues were emailed several weeks ago. The only one that responded was GRIN-and because she was in a rescue they would not take her. I have been in contact with the lady who has her. Her kennel is heated at least. But I think we all agree she should be inside a home and be loved as part of a family. This is why I have reached out to the forum. We have a strong dedicated group of members...someone, somewhere, knows somebody, who might give this girl the love she needs.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to let everyone know as well, that our member, Rachel, from GRRR contacted me about Claire too. She has shared with me their situation. Their rescue has saved so many dogs recently---she is trying to help Claire..but it is difficult for her right now. 
Rachel is my hero ---she goes above and beyond--and has saved some very dear babies that I have contacted her about. 
She is truly and angel!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Someone take her, you won't regret it a minute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire*

Bumping up for Claire

There is also a Male Golden in need, too.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Polk, OH | Max

Max

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Polk, OH 
Large • Adult • Male 

Introducing Max, he's 6 years old very energetic for his age I don't mean he's a over the top I would never guess his age. His owner turned him into the pound for her medical issues. I see nothing wrong with him, he sits ,gives paw and sits and waits before you say it's ok to eat. His downside is cats, he's very curious of my two, I think it's more like you run, I chase, cool game, but not too cool for kitty's, so rather not place him with cats. current all medical. Email Sharon if you are interested in more information on Max or would like to adopt him*. [email protected] *More about Max
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Medium 
Max's Contact Info
R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue, Polk, OH 

•Phone: Please use email
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Max PFId#18958376


Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Polk, OH: Petfinder
•See more pets from R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue 
•For more information, visit R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue's Web site.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I just received these updated pics of Claire. 
She is looking so much better!
Still has a way to go with putting on much needed weight--
but it will come with time. 
She looks like a real sweetie pie!
All she wants is a family who will love her forever, 
and to forget the pain of hunger and starvation 
she had to endure all alone.
Please...everyone out there in our golden world...
please help Claire find her forever home!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is pretty Claire!

I just received these updated pics of Claire. 
She is looking so much better!
Still has a way to go with putting on much needed weight--
but it will come with time. 
She looks like a real sweetie pie!
All she wants is a family who will love her forever, 
and to forget the pain of hunger and starvation 
she had to endure all alone.
Please...everyone out there in our golden world...
please help Claire find her forever home! 
__________________


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that face, everyone please share with all your friends and neighbors in OH!

Could you ask GRIN if they would do a courtesy post for her on their lits of dogs, that way she would at least get exposure to people looking for a Golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire*

Bumping up for claire!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire*

Bumping up for Claire.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Any word on this poor girl?


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

No news on Claire....sad to say.
Not much activity on this thread at all. 
I don't understand it.
Please...everyone out there...spread the word about this lovely girl.
She needs a loving FOREVER home!
Just look at that sweet face!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh this just breaks my heart. Goldenangels I sent you a PM.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, I hope someone finds a home for this sweet faced girl soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire*

I feel so awful for Claire, too!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for Claire


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Any new news about Claire?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aunt Betty*

Aunt Betty

No more news for Claire.

Sharon is the person to contact about her.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18958465


more pets from this shelter Claire

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Polk, OH 
Large • Adult • Female 

Introducing Claire, She's anywhere from 5-7 years,extremely thin right now, picked up from the streets and these are not the greatest photos of her, she wanted me to pet her trying to get her picture. She is very, very sweet. This little girl is just so happy to get a meal right now, don't understand this, if you didn't want her why not find her a home or something else anything is better then starving her to death, had she not been rescued when she was it would have only been a few more days at best. she had been eating birdseed and a birds nest!!! no one could live on that. she has a ways to go , so medical really hasn't been done only a stool sample, this girl just needs to know she will never have to look for food again. *contact sharon for more information or if you can give Claire a loving home [email protected] More about ClaireSpayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Medium 
Claire's Contact Info
R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue, Polk, OH
Phone: Please use email
•Email R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue
•See more pets from R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue 
•For more information, visit R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue's Web site.*


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish I knew someone, I wish I could help. She is beautiful and looks so sweet. Sending up a prayer for her!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone say your puppy prayers--
there may be the perfect adoption match in the works for Claire. 
Keep your paws crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

I will be praying very hard for Claire!!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

That's great! Fingers -- and paws -- crossed!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I sure hope Claire finds a furever home!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Bumping up for sweet Claire.
The possible adoption for her is not for sure...encountering some problems.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Please keep us posted-I really hope that Claire gets adopted, but only by someone that will treasure her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Anymore news on Claire?

Hope you have a wonderful Easter!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to update everyone on sweet Claire. 
Sadly, her possible adoption did not work out. 
Her foster parent feels Claire needs to be the only dog in a family. 
The family who wanted to adopt her so badly, already has several dogs.
So she was not willing to let them adopt her.
It is so disappointing for the family, and so sad for Claire.

So please............if there is anyone out there who would love to have this sweet beautiful golden as their one and only, or know someone who would love her forever......PLEASE..contact her foster at this email address:

[email protected] 

Claire deserves a forever home with someone who will love her and treasure her. She was alone and starving....now she knows she will never have to go hungry again. But she needs to be a true part of a family, in a home where she can snuggle and love and be told how special she really is, and that she will never be alone again.

Please everyone--the GRF reaches far and wide---surely we can find a forever home for Claire.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Sweet Claire.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to the boy that Karen posted about in this thread?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

jackie

You are talking about Max. 
*He still needs a home, too.
Sharon is the person to contact.

[email protected] *

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Polk, OH | Max

There is also a Male Golden in need, too.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Polk, OH | Max

Max

Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Polk, OH 
Large • Adult • Male 

Introducing Max, he's 6 years old very energetic for his age I don't mean he's a over the top I would never guess his age. His owner turned him into the pound for her medical issues. I see nothing wrong with him, he sits ,gives paw and sits and waits before you say it's ok to eat. His downside is cats, he's very curious of my two, I think it's more like you run, I chase, cool game, but not too cool for kitty's, so rather not place him with cats. current all medical. Email Sharon if you are interested in more information on Max or would like to adopt him. [email protected] More about Max
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Medium 
Max's Contact Info
R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue, Polk, OH 

•Phone: Please use email
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Max PFId#18958376


Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Polk, OH: Petfinder
•See more pets from R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue 
•For more information, visit R.E.A.L. Rott Rescue's Web site. 
Attached Images


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope he finds a home shortly. He's so cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie*

Jackie

I made Max his own thread on here. Hoping someone notices him.
There are THREE PICS of him in his Petfinder Link.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...96547-ohio-red-golden-boy-max-needs-home.html


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How does a boy who is clearly been trained end up here??? Hope he gets picked up by someone - someone with hardy cats.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

BUMPING UP FOR SWEET *CLAIRE*

Info FROM HER PETFINDER LISTING:

Introducing Claire, She's anywhere from 5-7 years,extremely thin right now, picked up from the streets and these are not the greatest photos of her, she wanted me to pet her trying to get her picture. She is very, very sweet. This little girl is just so happy to get a meal right now, don't understand this, if you didn't want her why not find her a home or something else anything is better then starving her to death, had she not been rescued when she was it would have only been a few more days at best. she had been eating birdseed and a birds nest!!! no one could live on that. she has a ways to go , so medical really hasn't been done only a stool sample, this girl just needs to know she will never have to look for food again. contact sharon for more information or if you can give Claire a loving home.

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire and Max*

I pray both Claire and Max find a home, or a rescue.

Karen: Have you put Claire and Max on Facebook?


----------

